
As Out-of-Pocket Health Costs Rise, Insured Adults Are Seeking Less Primary Care - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/02/03/801351890/as-out-of-pocket-health-costs-rise-insured-adults-are-seeking-less-primary-care
======
a3n
It seems like health _insurance_ promotes the gym membership business model:
pay a monthly fee and never go.

